

URX: A Mobile Ad Service That Deeplinks Customers To Ecommerce App Product Pages - the_watcher
http://techcrunch.com/2013/10/16/urx-ads/

======
the_watcher
As someone who knows the founders, I've been following them since their pre-YC
days. One thing I have gotten from URX that isn't related to their business
model, but clarified something that I had always struggled to grok, is the
difference between a URL and a URI. URLs are web links, URX's are deep links,
but both are URI's. I just needed an example of a non-URL URI.

